# I don't have any styptic powder stuff!



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Okay, I was cutting Cooper's nails tonight and I did it... I cut too far.  

He's not bleeding badly but do I need to put anything on it? I don't have any styptic pens (I thought I did) ... I think the only thing I have antibiotic is Neosporin. Do you think I should put some of that on the nail?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

that's what i did when i did it to moka , the vet told me it was cool


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks... I usually don't freak out over things like this but it's my first time to hit a bleeder on him. :lol:


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Coopers mom. You can also use regular powder too....use the neosporin and then use the baby powder to help stiffle the blood flow...we used this at the vet when we ran out of the other stuff.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

yeah but I don't have anything except neosporin. No kids... no powder. LOL


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Cooper said:


> yeah but I don't have anything except neosporin. No kids... no powder. LOL


You horrible, horrible person! I hope Cooper ignores you for a week! 

Nah, I'm just joking. Sorry, but I can't help you with this one. Good luck, though!


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm sure you have it under control by now, but I've heard you can stick the nail in a bar of soap to stop the bleeding if you don't have anything on hand. Poor Cooper...hope he's okay!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

ROFL... I don't have a bar of soap either!! :lol: :lol: I use the darned stuff in the squeeze bottle!! :shock: 

I did get it under control... I finally used my brain and found cornstarch in the kitchen and that stopped it from bleeding. Remember... if you have absolutely NOTHING in your home for personal hygeine, cornstarch always works. :lol: 

It totally freaked me out because he never yelped or anything when I did it... I didn't even know I did it until I finished the one paw and started on the other and noticed blood on my leg. He's such a good boy, he didn't even cry when Mommy tried to slaughter him.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Alli said:


> I'm sure you have it under control by now, but I've heard you can stick the nail in a bar of soap to stop the bleeding if you don't have anything on hand. Poor Cooper...hope he's okay!


..........yes i had heard about a bar of soap too.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

bread works good yes it sounds weird but it works im glad it stoped bleeding


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I am glad you have it under control. for future reference flour works also, i mean just in case you don't have styptic powder or baby powder or a bar of soap or cornstarch or bread. :lol:


----------



## ArtisticImagination (Aug 31, 2005)

you can also use baking soda or baking powder, flour, baby powder, face powder, bar of soap. Etc.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Until I did this to Cooper, I never realized how I don't have any powdered things in my house... except powdered donuts but they don't last very long. :lol: No baby powder, no bars of soap, just cornstarch. Heck, I don't even have flour or baking soda/powder!! :lol: 

We went to petsmart and bought some styptic powder.  Now that I did that, I'll never cut his nails too short ever again.... Murphy's Law.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm amazed you had cornstarch. :shock: I keep cornstarch in the house too but I use it to thicken sauces (like chicken with orange sauce or certain asian dishes) and I know you don't cook much. I can't think what else I use it for. :?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I have cornstarch for when I do crock pot roast beef and I use it to thicken the gravy.


----------

